# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] البورصـــه  اليوم .......

## amr emam

*اخوانى  واخواتى  

ان شاء الله  سوف يتم هنا وضع  كافه  الاخبار  

الخاصه  بالبورصه  يوميا   اتمنى لكم الاستفاده 


البورصة المصرية تسجل أعلى ارتفاع على مستوى العالم 

اهتمت صحيفة لوموند الفرنسية بتسجيل البورصة المصرية لأعلى معدلات ارتفاع في العالم , تليها أسواق المال العربية التي حققت أفضل نتائج لها منذ مطلع عام 2005 . وأضافت الصحيفة أن سوق المال المصرية التي احتلت المركز الأول سجلت ارتفاعا بنسبة 38ر112 في المائة بالعملة المحلية و 68ر153 في المائة باليورو. وأرجعت الصحيفة هذا الارتفاع الكبير الذي شهدته البورصة المصرية إلى الأمل في أن تواصل حكومة الرئيس حسني مبارك - الذي أعيد انتخابه في الشهر الماضي - سياسة الخصخصة , وخفض الضرائب التي بدأتها منذ شهر يوليو 2004 وذكرت الصحيفة ان اكبر زيادة في مؤشر كيس 30 كانت للمجموعة المالية هيرميس التي سجل سهمها منذ بداية يناير 2005 زيادة قدرها 60ر387 في المائة بالعملة المحلية . ( ميست نيوز )

استقالة العضو المنتدب لشركة موبينيل 
اعلنت الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول – موبينيل بخصوص استقالة المهندس / عثمان سلطان – العضو المنتدب للشركة . اوضح البيان ان مجلس ادارة " موبينيل " قد وافق في جلستة المنعقدة يوم 15 سبتمبر 2005 علي قبول استقالة المهندس / عثمان سلطان العضو المنتدب للشركة اعتبارا من الاول من يناير 2006 موضحا انه سيستمر في اداء عملة كعضو منتدب حتي تاريخ سريان الاستقالة . اشار البيان الي ان " سلطان " قد قرر السعي للحصول علي فرصة عمل اخري . اكد البيان ان الشركة ستقوم بالاعلان عن العضو المنتدب الجديد للشركة لاحقا . ( جريدة العالم اليوم )

قيد زيادة راس مال المتحدة للإسكان والتعمير بجداول البورصة 

قررت لجنة قيد الأوراق المالية المنعقدة بتاريخ 5-10-2005 الموافقة على قيد اسهم زيادة راس مال الشركة - المتحدة للإسكان والتعمير من 23.022.140 جنية إلى 25324353.75 جنية بزيادة قدرها 2302213.75 جنية موزعة على 1841771 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 1.25 جنية للسهم الواحد الإصدار السابع بالجدول الرسمي (1) و ذلك بتوزيع اسهم مجانية بواقع 1 سهم مجاني تقريبا لكل 10 أسهم أصلية و ذلك لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الأربعاء 19-10-2005 و على أن تدرج على قاعدة البيانات اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس 20-10-2005. ( ميست نيوز )

دعوة لحضور الجمعية العامة لمطاحن و مخابز الاسكندرية 

تدعو شركة مطاحن ومخابز الاسكندرية السادة المساهمين لحضور الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة يوم الاثنين الموافق 17/10/2005 . وتقترح ادارة الشركة توزيع كوبون نقدى قدرة 0.65 جنية للسهم . ( إدارةالافصاح )

350 مليون دولار لمشروع جديد للبتروكيماويات ببورسعيد 

تقرر البدء فى تنفيذ مشروع جديد للبتروكيماويات لانتاج البروبلين و البولى بروبلين ببورسعيد بطاقة انتاجية 350 الف طن سنويا و بتكلفة استثمارية 350 مليون دولار بالمشاركة بين قطاع البترول و القطاع الخاص المصرى اعلن ذلك المهندس سامح فهمى وزير البترول عقب انعقاد الجمعية العامة التاسيسية للشركة المصرية للانتاج البروبلين و البوليبروبيلين وهى شركة مساهمة مصرية بنظام المناطق الحرة ويشارك فيها كل من الشركة المصرية القابضة للبتروكيماويات و الشركة المصرية القابضة للغازات الطبيعية (ايجاس) و الشركة المصرية للغازات الطبيعية (جاسكو) و مجموعة الشرقيون القابضة وشركة الشرقيون للبتروكيماويات ذلك بهدف انتاج 350 الف طن من البولى بروبلين . ويدخل البولى بروبلين فى العديد من الاستخدامات فى صناعة السجاد و الغزل و النسيج و الادوات المنزلية و الكابلات الكهربائية و المواسير ومستلزمات الزراعة و صناعة السيارات و التعبئة و التغليف ومن المتوقع ان يبدا الانتاج فى النصف الثانى من عام 2008 بهدف احلال واردات قيمتها 120 مليون دولار وتصدير ماقيمتة 230 مليون دولار . ( جريدة الاهرام )

20مليون جنيه خسائر المصريه للاتصالات بسبب تمرير القطاعات . 

كشفت الشركه المصريه للاتصالات عن تكبدها خسائر جديده تقدر ب 20 مليون جنيه نتيجه تمرير المكالمات الدوليه غير الشرعيه باسخدام التليفونات المحموله واكدت تقارير حديثه للشركه استخدام اكثر من 130 خط تليفون محمول في تمرير المكالمات الدوليه واتضح ذلك بعد مداهمه 3 اماكن بها 3 انظمه تمرر المكالمات الدوليه . وطالب المسئولون بالشركه المصريه للاتصالات بالغاء دوائر الربط بشبكه الانترنت والخاصه بالانظمه رقم 3804،716،137259 لعدم شرعيه الاستخدام . ( جريدة العالم اليوم )


طرح كراسه الشبكه الثالثه للمحمول قبل نهايه اكتوبر 

يجري حاليا اجراء مراجعه دقيقه لكراسه الشروط الخاصه بانشاء الشبكه الثالثه للتليفون المحمول ومن المنتظر طرح كراسه الشروط قبل نهايه الشهر الحالي وفور طرحها سيتم البدء في تلقي العروض وكان دكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات قد اعلن في مايو الماضي عن اتخاذ مجلس اداره الجهاز القومي لنظم الاتصالات قرارا بدعوه الشركات العالميه والمحليه للتقدم للحصول علي تراخيص لانشاء وتشغيل شبكه ثالثه للمحمول بنظام الجيل الثالث . وقرر المجلس طرح مزايده عالميه في اطار من الشفافيه لمنح ترخيص لانشاء الشبكه الثالثه للمحمول في مصر لتقديم خدمات الجيل الثالث و الثاني للمحمول مجتمعين علي ان يتم البت في المزايده في اوائل عام 2006 وان تبدا خدمه الجيل الثالث في الربع الثاني من عام 2007 علي اكثر تقدير . ( جريدة الاخبار)

البنك المركزي: 313.4 مليار جنيه اجمالي الودائع غير الحكومية و1.9 مليار دولار الأستثمارات الأجنبية المباشرة. 

حققت السيولة المحلية ارقاما جديدة لها حيث بلغت 505.9 مليار جنيه بزيادة قدرها 12 مليار جنيه بمعدل 2.4 % في نهاية يوليو 2005 ويرجع المحللون هذه الزيادة إلي نمو كل من اشباه النقود بمقدار 8.2 مليار جنيه بمعدل 2 % والمعروض النقدي بمقدار 3.9 مليار جنيه بمعدل 4.3 % وترجع الزيادة في اشباه النقود بدورها إلي نمو الودائع غير الجارية بالعملة المحلية بمقدار 2.8 مليار جنيه والودائع بالعملات الاجنبية بما يعادل 5.4 مليار جنيه.. واوضح احدث التقارير الصادرة عن البنك المركزي المصري ان اجمالي الودائع بالعملات المحلية قد بلغ 313.4 مليار جنيه أو ما يمثل 71.2 % من اجمالي الودائع غير الحكومية حتي نهاية يوليو 2005 وعلي جانب آخر اظهر التقرير ارتفاعا في صافي الاصول الاجنبية للجهاز المصرفي بما يعادل 13.7 مليار جنيه بمعدل 16.9 % وذلك انعكاس لارتفاع صافي الاصول الاجنبية للبنك المركزي والبنوك كما ارتفع اجمالي المركز المالي للبنوك بخلاف البنك المركزي بمقدار 8.9 مليار جنيه وبمعدل يصل إلي 1.3 % خلال يوليو 2005 ليصل إلي 714 مليار جنيه. وقد ارتفعت ارصدة التسهيلات الائتمانية الممنوحة من البنوك بمقدار 400 مليون جنيه خلال يوليو 2005 استأثر القطاع الخاص بما نسبته 71.8 % من اجمالي ارصدة التسهيلات الائتمانية غير الحكومية حتي نهاية يوليو ..2005 وبالنسبة للتوزيع النسبي لهذه الارصدة وفقا لقطاعات النشاط الاقتصادي فمن الملاحظ ان قطاع الصناعة قد حصل علي ما نسبته 35.9 % من تلك الارصدة يليه قطاع الخدمات 26.8 % ثم قطاع التجارة الخارجية 20 % و الزراعة 2.3 % اما القطاعات غير الموزعة فقد حصلت علي 15 % .. هذا وقد تراجعت نقود الاحتياطي بمقدار 33.1 مليار جنيه بمعدل 18.6 % خلال شهر يوليو 2005 ويعود ذلك إلي انخفاض ودائع البنوك بالعملة المحلية لدي البنك المركزي بمقدار 36.3 % مليار جنيه بينما ارتفع النقد المتداول خارج خزائن البنك المركزي بمقدار 3.2 مليار جنيه كما انخفض الائتمان المحلي بمقدار 2.2 مليار جنيه بمعدل 0.5 % خلال يوليو 2005 ويعود هذا الانخفاض اساسا إلي تراجع صافي الائتمان الممنوح للقطاع الحكومي بمقدار 2.8مليار جنيه بمعدل 1.8 % ليبلغ صافي مديونيته تجاه البنوك نحو 157.1 مليار جنيه أو ما يمثل 33.8 % من اجمالي الائتمان المحلي في نهاية يوليو 2005 وقد زاد صافي الاحتياطات الدولية بمقدار 1.5 مليار دولار بمعدل 8 % خلال يوليو /اغسطس 20052006 ليصل إلي 20.8 % مليار دولار في نهاية اغسطس 2005 وبما يغطي 10.3 % شهر واردات سلعية.. وزيادة الاحتياطيات الرسمية والسيولة بالنقد الاجنبي بمقدار 0.9 مليار دولار خلال شهري يونيو ويوليو 2005 وتراجع الاصول الاخري بالنقد الاجنبي بمقدار 0.3 مليار دولار. 


توزيع الكوبون رقم29 لاسهم القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية

اعلنت شركة القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية عن انه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم (29) بواقع 0.1732 جنية مصري والذى سوف يتم صرفه إعتبارامن 26 -10-2005 وبالتالى ينتقل الحق فى التوزيع لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة يوم الخميس 20 -10-2005 علي ان يتم اجراء عملية الصرف عن طريق شركة مصر للمقاصة و التسوية و الحفظ المركزي ( إدارةالافصاح )


بسعر 5 جنيه للسهم : القابضة للصناعات الكيماوية تعرض شراء 64.6% من اسهم النيل للكبريت
اعلنت الشركة القابضة للصناعات الكيماوية عن رغبتها فى شراء 1291460 سهم من اسهم رأس مال شركة النيل للكبريت و المساكن الخشبية الجاهزة بسعر 5 جنيهات مصرية للسهم عدد الاسهم المملوكة حالياَ للشركة القابضةالمشترية : 708540 تمثل 35.4% من اجمالى أسهم رأس المال عدد الاسهم المطلوب شراؤها: 1291460 سهم تمثل 64.6% سعر الشراء : 5 جنيهات ( خمسة جنيهات مصرية ) للسهم الواحد المصدر المدفوع فترة تلقى عروض البيع :- يتم تلقى عروض البيع خلال مدة اسبوعين من تاريخ نشر هذا الاعلان فى الصحف اليومية . تاريخ تنفيذ عملية الشراء: يتم تنفيذ العملية بعد مضى اسبوعين و قبل مضى ثلاث اسابيع من تاريخ نشر هذا الاعلان فى الصحف اليومية و يتم تنفيذ العملية و نقل الملكية فى بورصة الاوراق المالية بالقاهرة . علماَ بأن التزمات شركة النيل للكبريت تفوق حقوق المساهمين ( ميست نيوز )


السويس للاسمنت ترفع حصتها في راسمال اسيك للاسمنت

تم اليوم بالبورصة تنفيذ عروض بيع جديدة لاسهم " اسيك للاسمنت " لصالح شركة السويس للاسمنت . و اشارت بيانات حصلت عليها انه قد تم التنفيذ علي عدد 55.252 سهم من اسهم اسيك للاسمنت بسعر 29 جنيه للسهم من خلال 67 عملية و بقيمة اجمالية 1.602 مليون جنيه . و سبق ان اعلنت ادارة البورصة عن انه بناء على الخطاب الوارد من شركة أسيك للأسمنت و الخاص برغبة شركة السويس للأسمنت فى استكمال شراء باقي أسهم شركة أسيك للأسمنت بسعر 29 جم-سهم و بناء على قرار لجنة التداول بالبورصة فقد تقرر فتح باب تسجيل أوامر البيع و الشراء ابتداء من يوم الأحد 18-9-2005 و حتى نهاية ساعات عمل يوم الثلاثاء 27-9-2005 . و بتنفيذ الصفقة الجديدة ترتفع حصة مساهمة السويس للاسمنت في راسمال " اسيك للاسمنت " من 98.64% الي 98.69% . و كانت السويس للاسمنت سبق و ان استحوذت علي116,096,410 سهم من اسهم راسمال اسيك للاسمنت البالغة 117696775 سهم في صفقة بلغت قيمتها نحو 3.367 مليار جنيه . ( جريدة العالم اليوم )


توقعات بزيادة سعر القطن جيزة "86" إلي 640 جنيهاً للقنطار

تعتزم لجنة تجارة القطن زيادة أسعار قطن جيزة "86" والذي يعادل نصف المحصول إلي 640 جنيها للقنطار بدلا من 625 أو 630 جنيها للقنطار في الوقت الحالي صرح بهذا المهندس محسن الجيلاني رئيس القابضة للغزل والنسيج. قال ان شركات القطن التابعة لقطاع الأعمال قامت بشراء حوالي 35% من الأقطان التي عرضها الفلاحون في حلقات التسويق. أضاف أن القطن هذا العام ينخفض عن محصول العام الماضي حيث تقدر التوقعات ان المحصول هذا العام يتراوح بين 5.4 إلي 5 ملايين قنطار مقابل 6 ملايين قنطار العام الماضي. أوضح أن الفلاحين يحجمون عن بيع المحصول في الوقت الحالي انتظاراً لتحقيق زيادة سعرية معقولة قال انه في نفس التوقيت من العام الماضي عانت الشركات والتجار قد نجحوا في تسويق نصف المحصول. قال ان محصول هذا العام يكفي فقط لتشغيل المغازل المحلية دون فائض للتصدير ولذلك تعتزم الشركات حاليا استيراد أقطان رخيصة من الخارج لاعطاء الفرص لتصدير جزء من المحصول وتشغيل المغازل بأسلوب اقتصادي حتي لا نقوم بتشغيل أقطان محلية مرتفعة الثمن في انتاج أقمشة رخيصة. أضاف ان الشركات استوردت العام الماضي 60% من احتياجاتها ومازال يوجد أقطان مستوردة تكفي تشغيل المصانع لمدة شهر كامل. أشار رئيس القابضة للغزل إلي ان أسعار القطن في الوقت الحالي عادلة للفلاح والمصانع.. لكن في حالة زيادة أسعار الأقطان سيتم توجيه المصانع للاستيراد من الأقطان الرخيصة. قال ان أسعار الأقطان متوسطة التيلة ارتفعت قليلاً الأسبوع الماضي وتتأرجح الأسعار بين الارتفاع والانخفاض في البورصات العالمية. ( ميست نيوز )


الشمس للاسكان تعلن عن توزيع سهم مجانى لكل ثلاثة اسهم

اعلنت شركة الشمس للاسكان و التمير انة بناء على قرار الجمعية العامة العادية و غير العادية للشركة فى 31/3/2005 بزيادة راس مال الشركة المصدر و المدفوع من 24 مليون جنية الى 32 مليون جنية فقد تقرر توزيع سهم مجانى لكل 3 اسهم اصلية . وقد تحدد توزيع الاسهم المجانية يوم 26/10/2005 لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية تداول جلسة يوم الثلاثاء 25/10/2005 وذلك من خلال شركة مصر المقاصة و الحفظ المركزى . ( إدارةالافصاح )


ام تى سى الكويتية تستهدف 3 رخص للمحمول فى تركيا و مصر و السعودية

ذكرت مصادر مطلعة ان شركة ام تى سى الكويتية قررت استهدف 3 رخص للهاتف المحمول فى منطقة الشرق الاوسط خلال عام واحد فقط وقال هذا المصدر ان الشركة ستتجة الى اسواق السعودية ومصر و تركيا للفوز فى رخصتى النقال فى مصر و السعودية و الدخول فى المزايدة على بيع شركة خدمات الهاتف المحمول تلسيم فى تركيا . وقال رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة الوطنية للاتصالات الكويتية ان الشركة تستعد لتقديم عروض للفوز بنحو 6 تراخيص لتشغيل الهاتف المحمول فى العراق و مصر حيث اوضح رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة ان السلطات العرقية ستطرح مزادات لخمس تراخيص فى اكتوبر او نوفمبر المقبل وهذا بالاضافة للترخيص الثالث للهاتف المحمول فى مصر الذى يتوقع طرحة فى اكتوبر الحالى ( جريدة العالم اليوم )


توزيع الكوبون رقم " 11 " لاسهم مصر الجديده للاسكان والتعمير .

اعلنت شركه مصر الجديده للاسكان والتعمير عن انه قد تقرر توزيع الكوبون رقم "11 " بواقع 3 جنيه للسهم والذي سوف يتم صرفه علي قسطين قيمه القسط الاول 1.5 جنيه مصري وسوف يتم صرفه اعتبارا من 31/10/2005 وقيمه القسط الثاني 1.5 جنيه مصري والذي سوف يتم صرفه اعتبارا من 27/2/2006 وبالتالي ينتقل الحق في التوزيع الخاص بالقسطين لمشتري السهم حتي نهايه جلسه يوم الثلاثاء 25/10/2005 علي ان يتم اجراء عمليه الصرف عن طريق شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه والحفظ المركزي . ( إدارةالافصاح )


اكبر شركه استراليه لتصنيع الالومنيوم تبدي رغبتها بالاستثمار في مصر .

التقي د.محمود محي الدين وزير الاستثمار امس بالسيد روبرت بوكر سفير استراليا بمصر حيث تم التباحث في كيفيه جذب مزيد من الاستثمارات الاستراليه الي مصر وقد اعرب السفير الاسترالي عن قناعته التامه بضروره مسارعه الشركات والمستثمرين الاستراليين بالاستفاده من مناخ الاستثمار السائد حاليا في مصر نتيجه سلسله الاصلاحات التي قامت بها الحكومه الجديده في مختلف المجالات والتي لاقت ترحيب كافه دوائر اتخاذ القرار العالميه . وانعكاسا لهذه الصوره الجديده عن مصر فقد ابدي السفير الاسترالي رغبه اكبر شركه استراليه لتصنيع الالومنيوم في العالم في اقامه مجمع صناعي جديد لتصنيع الالومنيوم في مصر وقد اكد د.محمود محي الدين علي استعداده التام لتذليل كافه العقبات التي قد تعترض زياده الاستثمارات الاستراليه في مصر بصفه عامه وحرصه الكامل علي تهيئه المناخ المناسب لاقامه هذا الصرح الصناعي بمصر في اسرع وقت ممكن . ( ميست نيوز )


زياده فتره التداول في البورصه خلال شهر رمضان .

اعلنت اداره البورصه في بيان لها اليوم عن انه نظرا لزياده التعاملات فقد تقرر تعديل مواعيد جلستي التداول خلال شهر رمضان ابتداء من الاربعاء 12/10/2005 ليصبح كالاتي . 1. جلسه تداول خارج المقصوره ابتداء من الساعه 9.45 وتنتهي الساعه 10.30 2. جلسه تداول داخل المقصوره ابتداء من الساعه 10.45 وتنتهي الساعه 1.30 ( إدارةالافصاح )


رشيد‏:‏ لا احتكار‏..‏و‏12‏ شركة تنتج‏35‏ مليون طنا منها‏11‏ مليونا للتصدير .
ربما أصبح الوقت الآن أكثر ملاءمة لتناول قطاع الأسمنت في السوق المصرية‏,‏ بشكل أكثر اتزانا وموضوعية‏,‏ فقد هدأت عاصفة ارتفاع الأسعار التي واكبها لهيب الموضوعات والأحاديث‏.‏ الأسعار تتراوح الآن ما بين‏250‏ جنيها و‏280‏ جنيها بعد أن كانت قد كسرت حاجز الـ‏300‏ جنيه لتلامس سخونة الجو في أشهر الصيف‏.‏ القضية متشابكة وتناولها يحتاج لتوافر المعلومات في جميع الجوانب‏,‏ وهو أمر كفيل لوحده لمعرفة وجود ممارسات احتكارية من عدمه‏.‏ المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة الخارجية والصناعية كان قد أكد أنه لايوجد احتكار في صناعة الأسمنت بمصر‏,‏ وأن حجم الإنتاج السنوي حاليا يصل إلي‏35‏ مليون طن لـ‏12‏ شركة في السوق‏,‏ وحجم الاستهلاك المحلي يصل إلي‏24‏ مليون طن‏,‏ والباقي‏(11‏ طنا‏)‏ يتم تصديرها‏.‏ وتوقع أن يتم خلال منتصف العام المقبل تراجع حجم صادرات الأسمنت المصري مع بدء إنتاج التوسعات والمصانع الجديدة للأسمنت الجاري تنفيذها في عدد من البلدان العربية وشمال إفريقيا‏.‏ هذه ملامح الصورة العامة لقطاع الأسمنت في السوق المصرية‏.‏ وفي الإطار ذاته يري ناصف ساويرس رئيس المجلس التصديري لمواد البناء أن الأسعار بالسوق المحلية أقل من أسعار الأسمنت في الدول المجاورة‏,‏ وأن هناك زيادة في الطلب المحلي خلال الأشهر الخمسة الأولي من هذا العام بنسبة‏10%‏ مقابل تراجع في الطلب العام الماضي بنسبة‏8%. ويري أن حجم الإنتاج المصري من الأسمنت سيزداد خلال الفترة المقبلة بنحو‏4‏ ملايين طن نتيجة تطبيق المواصفات الأوروبية في صناعة الأسمنت بمصر‏,‏ الخاصة بتخفيض نسبة الكلنيكر الداخلة في الأسمنت‏,‏ مما يزيد من القدرة الإنتاجية للمصانع‏,‏ وهو ما يلبي الطلب الخارجي المتزايد علي الأسمنت المصري كما يغطي الزيادة في الطلب المحلي‏.‏ 
(المصدر: جريدة الاهرام )


4,3 %‏ زيادة في الناتج المحلي الإجمالي العام الماضي
كشف تقرير حديث لجهاز التعبئة العامة والاحصاء عن زيادة بنسبة‏4,3%‏ في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي خلال عام‏2004‏ حيث ارتفعت قيمة الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بتكلفة عوامل الانتاج عام‏2004/2003‏ الي نحو‏380846‏ مليون جنيه مقابل‏365177‏ مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من عام‏2003/2002‏ وصرح اللواء ابو بكر الجندي رئيس جهاز الاحصاء بأن من اهم القطاعات التي حققت زيادة في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي هي الصناعات التحويلية حيث زادت بنسبة‏3,7%‏ يليها الانشطة العقارية حيث ارتفعت بنسبة‏3,6%‏ ثم الزراعة والغابات والصيد والتي زادت بنسبة‏3,3%‏ وتشمل الصناعات التحويلية تكرير البترول والذي حقق زيادة في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بنسة‏8,9%‏ يليه الكهرباء بنسبة‏7,1%‏ ثم المياه‏5,7%‏ ثم النقل والاتصالات‏3,2%‏ ثم التشييد والبناء‏2%‏ كما تشمل الانشطة العقارية الايجارات التي زادت بنسبة‏2,2%‏ وباقي الانشطة العقارية الاخري وخدمات الاعمال والتي زادت بنسبة‏5,2%.‏ هذا وقد حققت بعض القطاعات الخدمية الاخري زيادة في ناتجها المحلي الاجمالي حيث قفز الناتج المحلي لقناة السويس بنسبة‏9%‏ وقفز الناتج المحلي الاجمالي لخدمات المطاعم والفنادق بنسبة‏38%‏ كما زاد الناتج المحلي لتجارة الجملة والتجزئة بنسبة‏4%‏ وخدمات التعليم والصحة والخدمات الشخصية بنسبة‏5,5%‏ والوساطة المالية والانشطة المساعدة بنسبة‏3%‏ والتأمين والتأمينات الاجتماعية بنسبة‏2,6%.‏ 
(المصدر: جريدة الاهرام )


5‏ مليارات جنيه حصيلة‏25‏ عملية بيع لأصول وشركات عامة خلال‏3‏ شهور
بلغت قيمة ماتم بيعه من أصول واستثمارات مملوكة للدولة خلال الشهور الثلاثة الأولي من العام المالي الحالي‏(‏ يوليو حتي سبتمبر‏)‏ نحو‏5,09‏ مليار جنيه‏,‏ وذلك من عدد‏25‏ عملية بيع منها‏5‏ عمليات بيع حصص في شركات مشتركة وبيع أسهم في شركتين تابعتين لقطاع الأعمال العام‏,‏ و‏18‏ عملية بيع أصول بما في ذلك العقارات‏,‏ جاء ذلك في تقرير تلقاه الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء من الدكتور محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار عن أداء برنامج إدارة الأصول والاستثمارات المملوكة للدولة خلال الربع الأول من العام المالي‏2006/2005.‏ وتضمن التقرير أهم ماتم في محاور برنامج إدارة الأصول والاستثمارات المملوكة للدولة‏,‏ وقد أشار التقرير إلي الطفرة التي حققها المحور الأول والخاص بتوسيع قاعدة ملكية الشركات المملوكة للدولة والتصرف في الأصول غير المستغلة وإلي أن الوزارة قامت من خلال عمليات البيع بتحويل مبلغ‏1,465‏ مليار جنيه لوزارة المالية خلال الربع الأول من العام المالي الحالي مقارنة بمبلغ‏595‏ مليون جنيه عن العام المالي السابق وفيما يتعلق بالمحور الثاني باعادة هيكلة شركات قطاع الأعمال العام فقد تم تنفيذ البرنامج المخطط حيث تمت الموافقة علي عمليات الإحلال والتجديد للفرن الثالث بشركة الحديد والصلب المصرية‏ 
(المصدر: جريدة الاهرام )


نتائج اعمال " العربية المتحدة للشحن " خلال العام المالي 2004- 2005
اظهرت نتائج اعمال الشركة العربية المتحدة للشحن والتفريغ خلال العام المالي 2004- 2005 نمو صافي خسارة الشركة بمعدل 9.5% حيث سجلت صافي خسارة قدره 22.528 مليون جنيه مقارنة بخسارة تبلغ 20.574 مليون جنيه عن العام المالي 2003- 2004 . 
(المصدر: ميست نيوز )


اليوم اول اجتماع لمجلس ادارة بنك القاهرة
يعقد مجلس ادارة بنك القاهرة اليوم اول اجتماع لة عقب تشكيلة الجديد يراس الاجتماع محمد بركات و يناقش عدة موضوعات فى مقدمتها وضع الخطوات التنفيذية لدمج بنك القاهرة فى بنك مصر الذى اقرتة الجهات المسئولة بالدولة فى وقت سابق .وقال محمد بركات ان اجتماع مجلس ادارة بنك القاهرة سيناقش ايضا موضوعات تتعلق بانشطة البنك من منح تسهيلات ائتمانية جديدة و النظر فى بعض التسويات المعلقة بالعملاء المتعثرين و التوسع فى تقديم الخدمات المصرفية المقدمة للعملاء . 
(المصدر: جريدة العالم اليوم )


الوطنية للتنمية و التجارة تشترى اسيك بالكامل
باعت شركة لافارج الفرنسية حصتها البالغة 10.33% فى الشركة العربية السوسرية للهندسة اسيك لصالح الشركة الوطنية للتنمية و التجارة احدى شركات مجموعة القلعة للاستثمارات المالية بقيمة اجمالية بلغت 100 مليون جنية وبذلك تكون الشركة الوطنية للتنمية و التجارة قد انهت اجراءات الاستحواذ على حصة 100% من اسيك . وتعد الشركة الوطنية للتنمية و التجارة احدى شركات مجموعة القلعة للاستثمارات المالية و التى تعتبر المساهم الرئيسى فى اسيك كانت قد نجحت فى الفترة الماضية فى زيادة حصتها من 59.33% الى 89.67% من خلال شراء حصة القومية للاسمنت التى تبلغ 9.68% مقابل 100 مليون جنية و كذلك شراء حصة ايطالسمنتى المالكة لشركة السويس للاسمنت و طرة للاسمنت البالغة 10.33% لكل منهما بمبلغ 12 مليون دولار تعادل نحو 70 مليون جنية . و تساهم اسيك فى العديد من المشروعات التابعة فى مجال صناعة الاسمنت مثل اسكوم- ارسكو و يبلغ راس مال الشركة المدفوع 30 مليون جنية . 
(المصدر: جريدة العالم اليوم )


اخر فرصة لعروض ايديال غدا
غدا اخر فرصة للتقدم بعرض ضمن عروض الاستحواذ المقدم من شركة اوليمبيك جروب للاستثمارات المالية على اسهم شركة الدلتا الصناعية ايديال . اعلنت شركة شركة اوليمبيك جروب للاستثمارات المالية عن عرض للاستحواذ على 15.7 مليون سهم من اسهم شركة الدلتا الصناعية ايديال تمثل 20.7% يتم الاستحواذ بنسبة 1 : 2 من اسهم شركة اوليمبيك جروب تمتلك شركة اوليمبك جروب 59.98 مليون سهم تمثل 79.2% من راس المال المصدر لشركة ايديال فى حالة الاستحواذ تزداد الاسهم المملوكة لشركة اوليمبيك جروب للاستثمارات المالية لتصبح 75.69 مليون سهم بنسبة 99.94% فى حالة اتمام الاستحواذ على اساس ان كل سهم من اسهم شركة الدلتا الصناعية يساوى 0.5 سهم من اسهم شركة اوليمبيك جروب للاستثمارات المالية . 


نجيب ساويرس يدرس اندماجا محتملا بين ويند واوراسكوم تليكوم
قال نجيب ساويرس رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم لتشغيل شبكات الهاتف المحمول انه تعاقد مع مؤسسة مالية لتقديم المشورة بشأن اندماج محتمل بين اوراسكوم وشركة ويند الايطالية للاتصالات. وفي مؤتمر على الهاتف مع محللين قال ساويرس انه يرى مزايا في دمج الشركتين لكنه يحتاج الى مشورة بشأن كيفية اجراء عملية الاندماج بشكل يضمن حماية المساهمين. وقاد ساويرس من خلال مجموعة ويزر انفستمنتس عملية شراء ويند من مجموعة اينل الايطالية للمرافق في مايو الماضي في صفقة بلغت قيمتها أكثر من 12 مليار يورو (14 مليار دولار). وقال ساويرس "اننا نعتقد أنه ستكون هناك اثار متعددة في دمج الاصول معا لكنني لست متخصصا في ذلك." واضاف قائلا "لقد استأجرنا مؤسسة مالية ستزودنا بأفضل النصائح بشأن كيفية عمل ذلك وأين يكون التسجيل وكيفية التسجيل وكيف نحمي مصالح الجميع." وقال ساويرس الذي تقوم شركته بتشغيل شبكات للهاتف المحمول في الشرق الاوسط واسيا ان استراتيجيته للمستقبل القريب هي التركيز على الدول الكثيفة السكان والتي بها معدلات منخفضة نسبيا لانتشار الهاتف المحمول. واضاف قائلا "هدفنا الوحيد الان هو نيجيريا وتركيا.. تركيا رغم انها دولة اوروبية الا ان معدل انتشار الهاتف المحمول فيها ما زال عند مستوى 40 في المئة... ونيجيريا لان هناك حاليا نسبة انتشار 5 في المئة او أقل من 10 في المئة." وتعتزم اوراسكوم تليكوم تقديم عرض في مزايدة لتشغيل شبكة للهاتف المحمول في تركيا من المتوقع ان تطرح في ديسمبر القادم. وتكهن ساويرس بأنه في غضون ثلاث سنوات سيكون لدى اوراسكوم تليكوم 60 مليون مشترك وستبلغ الارباح السنوية 3.2 مليار دولار وقيمة الشركة 22 مليار دولار على الاقل ( وكالة رويتر )


أوراسكوم تخطط لانشاء مصنع للاسمنت بأندونيسيا .
تخطط شركه أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعه لانشاء مصنع للاسمنت في اندونيسيا باستثمارات تصل الي 150 مليون دولار وبطاقه انتاجيه سنويه 2.5 مليون طن . وتسعي اوراسكوم حاليا انهاء الاجراءات اللازمه لانشاء المصنع حيث تاتي هذه الخطوه في اطار خطط التوسع التي تقوم بها الشركه في الخارج . وكانت شركه اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعه قد اعلنت مؤخرا عن استحواذها علي 51% من اسهم شركه سيمنتو لاباريا الاسبانيه للاسمنت بقيمه اجماليه 20.7 مليون يورو وتمتلك الشركه الاسبانيه وحده لانتاج الاسمنت من الكلينكر بطاقه انتاجيه 600 الف طن سنويا . كما اعلنت اوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعه وشركه دبي القابضه عن اطلاق شركه الامارات للاسمنت من خلال مشروع مشترك لانشاء مصنع اسمنت جديد باحدث التقنيات باماره الفجيره بطاقه انتاجيه 3 ملايين طن سنويا . ( جريدة العالم اليوم )


بيانات الكوبون رقم 20 للبنك المصرى للمصرى للتنمية الصادرات
تحدد صرف الكوبون رقم (20) لحامل السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول ليوم 24/10/2005 وقيمتة 0.65 جنية للسهم و سيتم الصرف اعتبارا من يوم 27/10/2005 عن طريق شركة مصر للمقاصة و التسوية و الحفظ المركزى . ( جريدة الاهرام )


دراسة توسيع قاعدة (اتفاقية الكويز)بضم مجالات اخرى بخلاف الملابس الجاهزة
تجرى حاليا دراسة توسيع اتفاقية الكويز بضم مجالات اخر بخلاف الملابس الجاهزة كما يجرى حاليا الاتفاق على صيغة جديدة لاستيراد مستلزمات الانتاج من اسرائيل و التى حددتها الاتفاقية فى حدود 11.7% وذلك للتغلب على ارتفاع اسعار مستلزمات الانتاج الاسرائيلية المنشا و التى اسفرت التجربة ارتفاع اسعارها بثلاثة اضعاف سعرها الحقيقى وكان وفد من رجال الاعمال المصريين و ممثلى المجتمع المدنى قد اجرو مباحثت مع الجانب الاسرائيلى حول اهم مشكلات المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة فى مصر. يقول فواد ثابت رئيس اتحاد الجمعيات الاقتصادية لقد ناقشنا مسئولى الاتفاقيات الدولية فى اسرائيل مايحدث فى توريد حصة الجانب الاسرائيلى 11.7% فى اتفاقية المناطق المؤهلة من اكسسوارات الملابس من خلال استيرادها من الصين ثم اعادة تصديرها الى مصر بثلاثة اضعاف سعرها وهو ما يوكد ان النسبة الخاصة بالمكون الاسرائيلى هو عمولة نظير التصدير لامريكا الامر الذى نفكر فية فى مصر الان من خلال ايجاد البديل لاتفاقية الكويز بحيث يتم ضم التصدير الى دول الاتحاد الاوربى و الى الدول العربية وذلك اذا لم يتم مشروعات مشتركة لانتاج مستلزمات انتاج او تغير مسار الاعتماد على الملابس الجاهزة فقط فى اتفاقية الكويز وقد تم الاتفاق مع الجانب الاسرائيلى على تجربة صناعة الستا ئر المعدنية وتصديرها للامريكا كما اقتراح مدير الاتفاقيات الدولية انة ممكن ان يتم عمل شركة بين شركاء مصريين و اسرائيلين و يكون مقرها تل ابيب و لها فروع فى مصر تقوم هذة الشركة باستيراد مستلزمات المصانع بكميات اقتصادية و تخزينها فى اسرائيل ثم تنفيذ طلبات الشراء للمصانع التى تعمل بنظام المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة الكويز من خلال استيرادها من اسرائيل فتحصل على المنشا الاسرائيلى و الفائدة تعود على الجانبين . ( جريدة الاهرام )


4 خطوات جديدة لتفعيل التمويل العقارى خلال المرحلة المقبلة
تقوم حاليا الهيئة العامة للتمويل العقارى بالتنسيق مع البنوك و الجهات المختلفة و الشركات باتخاذ اجراءات لتفعيل التمويل العقارى خلال المرحلة المقبلة وذلك من خلال اربع محاور تشمل تنشيط برامج البنوك التمويل الخاص بالعقارات و البدء فى مشروع السجل العينى واستكمال الية الوكلاء العقاريين وتمويل بناء مساكن لمحدودى الدخل وهو المشروع الذى اعلن ملامحة الدكتور نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء ( جريدة الاهرام )


5 شركات تسحب كراسه شروط بيع الزيوت المستخلصه
سحبت 5 شركات كراسه الشروط الخاصه بطرح حصه المال العام لشركه الزيوت المستخلصه ومنتجاتها .. الشركات هي (H.C) لتداول الاوراق الماليه و الاستثمار ومكتب الغمري وحزين للاستشارات القانونيه والمحاماه ومستثمرين سعوديين



فاصل  ونواصل  


عمرو امام *

----------


## amr emam

صفقة شبكة الخليوي الثالثة في مصر تنعش البورصة 


 


دبي – العربية.نت 

قال محللون ماليون واقتصاديون في مصر إن صفقة الشبكة الثالثة للهاتف الخليوي التي اقتربت قيمتها من 17 مليار جنيه (الدولار يعادل 5.75 جنيه) نجحت في رفع تقييمات الأسهم في البورصة ليس فقط في قطاع الاتصالات ولكن على صعيد السوق ككل.

وأضافوا، بحسب ما نشرته جريدة "الحياة" اللندنية الأحد 9-7-2006 أن عودة التفاؤل إلى المستثمرين ساهم في الارتفاع القوي الذي سجلته أسعار الأسهم في الأسبوع الماضي ليصعد مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي بنسبة 12.5 % وهو أعلى ارتفاع أسبوعي له في عامين.

وأشاروا إلى القيمة السوقية للأسهم ارتفعت بمقدار 29 مليار جنيه في الأيام الثلاثة التي أعقبت إعلان نتيجة التنافس على الرخصة ليصل إلى 406 مليارات جنيه مقابل 377 ملياراً في نهاية الأسبوع السابق.

وأكد محلل أسواق المال أحمد محمود محمد أن حجم الصفقة أكد للمستثمرين أن الثقة في الاقتصاد المصري يجب أن تكون أكبر بكثير مما كانت عليه، مشيراً إلى أن نظرة المستثمر الخارجي باتت أفضل من نظرة المصريين وهو أمر كان يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر كاملة.

وتوقع نائب مدير إدارة المحافظ في بنك "قناة السويس" محمد رشدي أن تستمر أسهم قطاع الاتصالات إلى جانب المجموعة المالية "هيرميس" في قيادة تعاملات السوق خلال الفترة المقبلة، مشيراً إلى احتمال حدوث عمليات جني أرباح، لكن بشكل غير مقلق إذ ستتحرك في الحدود الآمنة للأسهم.

 وقال إن غالبية التوقعات ترجح نجاح مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي (كاس 30) في تجاوز مستوى 5500 نقطة هذه المرة، مشيراً إلى أن تجاوز أحجام التداولات لحاجز مليار جنيه في الجلسة الواحدة مقارنة بنحو 200 مليون جنيه وقت الهبوط يؤكد أن السوق أوشكت تماماً على استكمال تعافيها واتخاذها اتجاه الصعود القوي مرة أخرى.

وأكد رئيس شركة "العروبة لتداول الأوراق المالية" هاني هنداوي أن صفقة الخليوي جاءت في وقت كانت البورصة المصرية في أمس الحاجة إليها لتمثل القوة التي أفاقت السوق من غيبوبتها والتي ظلت تعيش فيها لشهور وهو ما جعل المستثمرين يتدفقون نحو الشراء وسط توقعات باستمرار النشاط في الفترة المقبلة.

----------


## amr emam

يبدأ تفعيله الفترة المقبلة

نظام تسليف الأوراق المالية يشعل الجدل في البورصة

يبدا خلال الايام المقبلة تفعيل الية اقتراض الاوراق المالية بغرض بيعها او ما يعرف باسم تسليف الاوراق المالية‏'shortselling'‏ بهدف تنشيط بورصة الاوراق المالية و ادخال ادوات مالية جديدة لا ستكمال منظومة البنية الاساسية للبورصة المصرية خاصة وان نظام تسليف الوراق المالية يعد الشطر المكمل لالية الشراء والبيع في نفس جلسة التداول‏'samedaytraiding'‏ مما يساهم في انعاش حجم التداول وزيادة حجم السيولة في السوق‏.‏

ومن المقرر ان يتم تطبيق نظام تسليف الاوراق المالية الذي يسمح للمتعاملين في السوق ببيع اوراق مالية لا يمتلكونها علي مرحلتين تشمل الاولي التعامل علي الاسهم الاكثر نشاطا الي ان يمتد النظام في مرحلة تالية لجميع الاسهم المقيدة والمتداولة في البورصة‏.‏

تباينت اراء الخبراء والسماسرة بشان بيع الاوراق المالية المقترضة حيث اعتبرها فريق من السماسرة والخبراء الية لتنشيط التعاملات في البورصة بصورة وهمية ومن خلال اشعال المضاربات التي لا تستند الي اي اسس او معايير موضوعية فيما يعتبرها فريق اخر وسيلة لتنشيط السوق وخلق الية من الالتزام في التعاملات عن طريق اكمال منظومة الادوات المالية الحديثة في السوق لا سيما مع تطبيق التداول السريع والسماح بشراء وبيع الاوراق المالية في نفس جلسة التداول‏.‏

ويري فريق ثالث اكثر تحفظا انه من الصعب الحكم علي التجربة وتقييم الالية الجديدة الا بعد تطبيقها والتاكد من سلامة تطبيقها وعدم وجود مشاكل او اخطاء في التطبيق‏.‏

ويري انصار الفريق المتحفظ ان التجربة وسلامة التطبيق هي الوسيلة الفعالة للحكم علي مدي نجاح نظام تسليف الاوراق المالية‏.‏

ويري المؤيدون لنظام بيع الاوراق المالية المقترضة ان هذه الالية وسيلة فعالة لتنشيط التداول في البورصة خاصة بعد حالة الركود التي يمر بها السوق اضافة الي اهميتها في تحقيق بعض المكاسب علي اعتبار ان المستثمر يقوم في هذه الحالة بالاستفادة من تراجع الاسهم علي عكس الشراء والبيع في نفس الجلسة حيث يقوم المستثمر‏-‏ في هذه الحالة‏-‏ ببيع اوراق مالية لا يملكها بسعرها السوقي ثم يقوم بشرائها باسعار اقل في فترات لاحقة مما يمكنه من تحقيق بعض المكاسب الراسمالية‏.‏

ويري المؤيدون لنظام تسليف الاوراق المالية ان مزايا هذا النظام متعددة وانها تشمل تحقيق المكاسب الراسمالية فضلا عن الحد من مخاطر تذبذ ااسعار‏'‏ التغطية‏'‏ حيث تساعد عملية التغطية علي حماية المستثمر من انخفاض سعر الورقة السوقي فعلي سبيل المثال اذا تملك المستثمر ورقة مالية في حسابه معتقدا ان سعرها في السوق سياخذ المنحني الصعودي في الاجل الطويل الا انه يخشي تراجع اسعارها في المدي القريب فانه يمكنه في هذه الحالة اللجوء لعمليات بيع اوراق مالية مقترضة لحماية ما يملكه من اوراق مالية وتسمي العملية‏'shortsellingagainstthebox'‏ بحيث يمكن للمستثمر في حالة انخفاض الاسعار للورقة الحفاظ علي قيمة استثماراته عند اعادة شراء تلك الورقة‏.‏

وفي حالة ارتفاع سعر الورقة يمكن للمستثمر استخدام ما يملكه من اوراق في سداد القرض دون ان يتحمل الخسائر في ضوء الاسهم المتوافرة لديه‏.‏

كما يري المؤيدون لنظام بيع الاوراق المالية المقترضة ان من بين مزايا الالية الجديدة زيادة استفادة المستثمرين طويلي الاجل من العائدات حيث يحصلون علي التوزيعات والكوبونات المقررة باعتبارهم مالكين للاسهم المقرضة اضافة الي عائد مقابل الاقتراض مما يزيد من فرص ربحية المستثمر طويل الاجل ويزيد من جاذبية سوق الاوراق المالية كمقصد للاستثمارات والاموال ويعظم من دور سوق الاوراق المالية في تعظيم العوئد علي الاستثمارات والسيولة التي توفر للشركات التمويل طويل الاجل بتكلفة مناسبة وهو م نالامهام الرئيسية لبورصة الاوراق المالية‏.‏

ورغم المزايا المتعددة التي يبديها البعض لالية اقتراض الاوراق المالية بغرض بيعها يري فريق اخر من السماسرة والمحللين الماليين والمتعاملين في البورصة ان هذه الالية تحمل الكثير من المخاطر للسوق الذي يعاني من مشاكل جسيمة في ظل الانخفاضات المتوالية في الاسعار وازمة الثقة التي تجتاح المتعاملين‏.‏

ويري الرافضون لالية تسليف الاوراق المالية ان السوق يعاني من ضعف الخبرات ومن دخول عداد كبيرة من المتعاملين الجدد ممن يفتقدون الخبرات والمهارات لا سيما مع الطروحات الاخيرة التي شملت المصرية للاتصالات واموك وسيدي كرير وساعدت علي تدفق الاف المتعاملون الجدد للبورصة حيث شهدت هذ هالطروحات تكويد اكثر من ربع مليون عميل جديد يبحث معظمهم عن الارباح الخيالية من المضاربات العشوائية التي لا تستند الي اي اسس او قواعد علمية او تعتمد علي التحليلات المالية او الفنية او البيانات المالية او نتائج اعمال الشركات المقيدة مما يجعل تطبيق اليات معقدة ذات مخاطر شديدة مثل تسليف الاوراق المالية اضافة سلبية وليست ايجابية للسوق‏.‏

كما يلفت الرافضون لنظام تسليف الاوراق المالية الي نقطة اخري وهي تزايد المضاربين في السوق مما يحمل تطبيق الالية الجديدة مخاطر عنيفة للسوق وتذبذبات حادة في الاسعار موضحين ان تطبيق هذا النظام جاء في توقيت تعالت فيه اصوات الخبراء والسماسرة والمتعاملين في السوق بضرورة العمل علي الغاء نظام شراء وبيع الاوراق المالية في نفس الجلسة‏-‏ التداول السريع‏-‏ والذي يعد نظام التسليف الجزء المكمل له نظرا لما تسبب فيه من اشعال المضاربات والتعاملات العشوائية‏.‏

كما يري الرافضون للنظام ان مثل هذه الاليات من شانها تنشيط حجم التداول بصورة غير مبررة وزيادة المضاربات وبالتالي ينصرف المتعاملون عن اداء الشركات المقيدة ونتائج الاعمال وتقفز الاسهم الي مستويات غير مبررة مما يعرض السوق لمخاطر كبيرة مما يجعل اللية ضارة بالمتعاملين وليست في صالح السوق‏.‏

ويذهب فريق ثالث من الخبراء والساسرة الي ضرورة التريث في الحكم علي الالية الجديدة لا سيما وان التجربة العملية هي التي تثبت ما اذا كانت اضافة للسوق ام عبئا عليه مطالبين بوضع الضوايبط الكفيلة التي تمنع وقوع المشاكل والحد من الاخطاء في اضيق نطاق ممكن‏.‏

من جانبه اكد الدكتورهاني سري الدين رئيس الهيسئة العامة لسوق المال انه تم اجراء جميع التجارب والاستفادة من الخبرات والتجارب الدولية موضحا انه لا مجال للتجربة والخطا وانه تم وضع كافة الضوابط والقواعد الرقابية والتنظيمية التي تكفل حسن تطبيق الالية الجديدة‏.‏

ويري ان النظام الجديد من شانه زيادة عمق وسيولة السوق وانه سيتم تفعيله بشكل كامل منتصف سبتمبر المقبل مشيرا الي انها النظام يسمح للفراد والبنوك والمؤسسا ت المالية بالتعامل وفقا لالياته والضوابط التي تم وضعها موضحا ان المستثمر مالك الورقة له كل الحقوق والصلاحيات كما ان تسليف الاوراق المالية لايمنع المالك الاصلي من التعامل عليها وله الاستفادة من التوزيعات والحقوق كمالك للورقة‏.‏

الخبراء يطالبون بسرعة تدشين صندوق موازنة الأسعار لحماية المتعاملين من تذبذبات الأسهم

دعا سمساسرة وخبراء البورصة الي سرعة تدشين صندوق موازنة الاسعار في البورصة الذي اعلن عدد من البنوك والمؤسسات المالية اعتزامهم اقامته بقيمة‏5‏ مليارات جنيه‏.‏

واكدوا ان الصندوق يساعد علي الحد من التقلبات العنيفة في الاسعار ويقوم بدور صانع السوق موضحين انه رغم نمو سوق المال المصري لا يزال دور صانع السوق مفقودا مما يكرس مشاكل التذبذبات العنيفة في الاسعار ويزيد من مخاطر السوق‏.‏

واشار الخبراء والسماسرة الي ان صانع السوق يمكنه تحقيق المكاسب والاستفادة من موجات صعود وهبوط السوق حيث يتدخل بالبيع في فترات صعود الاسهم والشراء مع هبوط الاسعار وبالتالي يتمكن من تحقيق المكاسب فضلا عن الدور الحيوي الذي يقوم به في احداث التوازن في الاسعار‏.‏

وادي غياب صانع السوق الي طفرات سعرية غير مبررة للاسهم والاوراق المالية المقيدة في البورصة الفترة الماضية مما ترتب عليه عمليات بيع واسعة وانخفاضات كبيرة في الاسعار مما ادي الي تفاقم خسائر المتعاملين وزيادة مخاطر السوق لا سيما مع سيطرة الافراد علي معظم التعاملات واستحواذ عدد محدود من اسهم المضاربات علي معظم التداول‏.‏

ويساعد الصندوق الجديد علي زيادة سيولة السوق من خلال امكانياته التي تؤهله لضخ مبالغ مالية كبيرة في السوق في اي لحظة ومواجهة المشاكل في فترات ذعر المتعاملين مع تراجع الاسعار‏


فاصل  ونواصل  :4:   :4:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

تعليق السوق يوم 11/7/2006

بلغت نسبة شراء المصريين حوالى 76% بما قيمته حوالى 670 مليون جم مقابل بيع بلغت نسبته حوالى 78% بما قيمته 691 مليون جم, فى حين بلغت مشتريات العرب نسبة حوالى 14 % بما قيمته 125 مليون جم وبلغ المبيعات نسبة حوالى 12 % بما قيمته 99 مليون جم, فى حين بلغت مشتريات الاجانب نسبة حوالى 11% بما قيمته 97 مليون جم وبلغ المبيعات نسبة حوالى 12%بما قيمته 102 مليون جم, 
و بلغت نسبة شراء الافراد 74 % بما قيمته 653 مليون جم مقابل بيع بلغت نسبته 77% بما قيمته 682 مليون جم , فى حين بلغت نسبة مشتريات المؤسسات 27 % بما قيمته 240 مليون جم مقابل مبيعات نسبتها 24 % بما قيمته 211 مليون جم و بلغت اجمالى كمية السوق 33،777،184ورقة و بلغت اجمالى القيمة 977،873،228 جم 


عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

ايقاف جلسة تداول اليوم الأحد الموافق 16-07-2006 لمدة ساعة 

  تقرر إيقاف جلسة تداول اليوم الموافق 16-07-2006 لمدة 60 دقيقة و ذلك اعتبارا من الساعة 11:40 صباحا على أن يستأنف التداول في تمام الساعة 12:40 ظهرا 

وبعد استئناف الجلسه تم ايقاف كل من سهم  المجموعه الماليه هيرمس 

و العربيه لحليج الاقطان  حتى اخر الجلسه 

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

ارتفــاع طفيـف فـي أسعار الأسهم أمس
 ‏ 
أكد عمر رضوان‏,‏ مدير الاستثمار في إحدي شركات الأوراق المالية‏,‏ أن ما شهدته مؤشرات البورصة المصرية أمس الأول من انخفاض‏,‏ لم يكن فقط نتيجة الأحداث في لبنان‏,‏ بل كان بسبب تزامنها مع قيام بعض المستثمرين بعمليات جني الأرباح نتيجة ارتفاع في المؤشرات التي شهدتها البورصة المصرية خلال الأسبوع الماضي‏,‏ وأكبر دليل علي ذلك هو عودة ارتفاع المؤشرات في بداية جلسة تعاملات أمس‏,‏ مما يشير إلي أن مردود الأحداث كان مبالغا فيه بعض الشيء‏,‏ وهو ما أدركه بالفعل المستثمرون فأحدث نوعا من التماسك في السوق وارتفاع أسعار الأسهم من جديد في جلسة أمس‏.‏

فقد شهد مؤشر كاس‏30‏ أمس ارتفاعا بنسبة‏0.67%‏ ليقفل علي‏4858.95‏ نقطة‏,‏ وذلك بعد التعامل علي أسهم‏103‏ شركات في البورصة‏,‏ وبلغت قيمة التعاملات‏664.198.101‏ جنيه مصري نتيجة‏27.204‏ عملية علي‏33.006.423‏ سهم‏.‏

وكان نصيب المصريين منها في عملية الشراء ما يعادل‏562.211.877.2‏ جنيه مصري‏,‏ وقيمة عمليات البيع‏541.366.59101‏ جنيه مصري‏,‏ وبلغت قيمة تعاملات الشراء للأجانب‏68.964.241.9‏ جنيه مصري‏,‏ وقيمة تعاملات البيع‏65.639.585.8‏ جنيه مصري‏,‏ أما عن تعاملات العرب فقيمة الشراء بلغت‏72.358.893.8‏ جنيه مصري‏,‏ وقيمة البيع‏96.478.831.5.‏

وقد سجل سهم الشركة العربية لحليج الأقطان أكبر نسبة ارتفاع تعاملات في جلسة أمس بلغت نسبته‏9.15%‏ ليصل إلي‏7.65‏ جنيه‏,‏ تلاه سهم شركة مصر بني سويف للأسمنت بنسبة‏7.95%‏ ليصل إلي‏78.82‏ جنيه‏,‏ تلاه سهم شركة القاهرة للإسكان والتعمير بنسبة‏5.94%‏ ليصل إلي‏7.24‏ جنيه‏,‏ تلاه سهم بنك التعمير والإسكان بنسبة‏5.29%‏ ليصل إلي‏60.07‏ جنيه‏,‏ ثم سهم المجموعة المالية هيرمس القابضة بنسبة‏5.04%‏ ليصل إلي‏24.79‏ جنيه‏.‏

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الثلاثاء 18 يوليو 2006




فاصل ونواصل  :: 

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الأربعاء 19 يوليو 2006



تحياتى  :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الخميس 20 يوليو 2006





 :f:   :f:   :f:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الأثنين 24 يوليو 2006





 :f2:   :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الثلاثاء 25 يوليو 2006





 :Love:   :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الأربعاء 26 يوليو 2006






عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الخميس 27 يوليو 2006





 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الاحد 31 يوليو 2006





 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## amr emam

جلسة الثلاثاء 22 أغسطس 2006





عمرو امام

----------

